# Car & Drive '05 Mustang-GTO Comparison



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Got my new C&D Magazine today. They compared the 05 GTO and Mustang and chose the Mustang as the muscle car champ by 1 point - 211 to 210 for the GTO. They added a new criteria call "got to have it factor and gave the Mustang the full 25 points. Without it the GTO tromped all over it! Obvious bias!!


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

gotta have it? What about the "looks meaner" or "makes more noise"category. 
Sounds like they had a high school senior do some work on that article.


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks have nothing to do with "muscle" :shutme 

'nuff said


----------



## fwyflyr (Nov 27, 2004)

Seen a couple '05 mustangs around. Can't wait to show'em who's boss! :shutme


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

*05 mustang*

got ahold of an 05 mustang yesterday pulling out of the dealership. driver looked to be a sales man,,after an exchange of grins and nods it was on,,,he quit after I was about 3 lengths ahead and going into 5th,,,silly pony,,goats are meaner


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

badtmpdgoat said:


> got ahold of an 05 mustang yesterday pulling out of the dealership. driver looked to be a sales man,,after an exchange of grins and nods it was on,,,he quit after I was about 3 lengths ahead and going into 5th,,,silly pony,,goats are meaner


I will raise a New Castle to that.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Yep, I hate C&D for just that reason, that magazine is so biased sometimes it's not funny. The Goat is the clear winner, let C&D say what they want. If you want a cheaper car, that handles worse, with more plastic inside, get a pony. If you want more refinement, great handling, and just more power...buy the Goat. 

In the end, the Ford is still just found on road dead...because the Goat beat the snot out of it!


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

Exluding their 03/04 Cobras, Ford has consistently delivered Mustangs that look fast but in reality are not. I have never seen a stock GT break the 14second mark. The Cobras are a completely different animal.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

drmustang said:


> Exluding their 03/04 Cobras, Ford has consistently delivered Mustangs that look fast but in reality are not. I have never seen a stock GT break the 14second mark. The Cobras are a completely different animal.


 It will be interesting to see a head to head between the 2005/2006 GTO and the 2006 Cobra.


----------



## fwyflyr (Nov 27, 2004)

I heard that Ford is disbanding SVT....no more Cobra no more Lightning. They will be replaced by aftermarket, ie; Roush, Shelby etc.


----------



## lasstss (Sep 21, 2004)

Funny thing about the new Stang. It looks like the old one with only a different nose & tail ? Sides & roof look alike.


----------



## GMFAN (Dec 6, 2004)

:cheers 
That's the spirit but I hope you know the # of the stang
Gm though the samething with the 80's camero 
Later got their you know what handed to them with the Lx 5.0


----------



## GMFAN (Dec 6, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> It will be interesting to see a head to head between the 2005/2006 GTO and the 2006 Cobra.


If the Cobra03/04 posted 12.8 stock with 385 I hate to see what it will do with 400+ the goat only went 13.6's maybe 13.0 with the judge(400)
I am a realist and understand yes the goat has a hands down winning interrior and great design but ford is in for a rally of what we did to them in 1993 with the camero/firebird


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

*car testing*

Do car magazines obtain the vehicles they test directly from the manufacturer? These cars could very well be prepped or "tuned" to post better #'s than the units on a dealer lot.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Car and Driver this month shows stats of the GTO's 0-60 (4.6 sec) and 1/4 mile (I think it was 12.6).


----------



## zone 5 (Sep 24, 2004)

79TA&04GTO said:


> Car and Driver this month shows stats of the GTO's 0-60 (4.6 sec) and 1/4 mile (I think it was 12.6).


If 12.6 is correct, thats VERY impressive with an increase of only 50 Horse Power. Almost sounds too good.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Well, it does sound a bit more for the horsepower/torque gains, but maybe GM finally got the rear to hook more, and leave the hole like a raped date. You figure, the vette is doing 0-60 in 4.3 seconds with this motor, if they got the GTO to bite better, it's possible to see it do 0.60 in 4.6 and 1/4 at 12.6 or 12.7.


----------



## taylor65 (Aug 14, 2004)

personally, i agree with c&d's article on many points - that the gto is the better performer, that the mustang is cheaper and better looking. but, what's important to me is speed, and the gto has it and the mustang don't, so i'm voting with my wallet - just waiting for my silver/red/6spd to arrive next month. and if ford comes out with a cobra version, that's ok, i'll have a supercharger in my gto by then, and the mustang will still be behind me.


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

79TA&04GTO said:


> Yep, I hate C&D for just that reason, that magazine is so biased sometimes it's not funny. The Goat is the clear winner, let C&D say what they want. If you want a cheaper car, that handles worse, with more plastic inside, get a pony. If you want more refinement, great handling, and just more power...buy the Goat.
> 
> In the end, the Ford is still just found on road dead...because the Goat beat the snot out of it!


Hmmmmm...Always thought it was Fix or repair daily


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

fwyflyr said:


> I heard that Ford is disbanding SVT....no more Cobra no more Lightning. They will be replaced by aftermarket, ie; Roush, Shelby etc.


Not true, just holding off on the Cobra for a couple of years with the new body. don't know how exactly they can create a bad ass car out of that piece of crap they have to work with. I'm more interested in the lightning.....heard was gonna compete with SRT 10 ram with the new Ford GT motor under the hood.....somewhere around 550 ponies if i'm not mistaken, prolly not till mid 05 though. i'd also like to see what kind of monster steve saleen can make out of this car too.....S281E is pretty bad, 425 ponies is scarry


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

GMFAN said:


> If the Cobra03/04 posted 12.8 stock with 385 I hate to see what it will do with 400+ the goat only went 13.6's maybe 13.0 with the judge(400)
> I am a realist and understand yes the goat has a hands down winning interrior and great design but ford is in for a rally of what we did to them in 1993 with the camero/firebird


the 03/04 cobra was only RATED at 385 for the purpose of insurance being affordable...... it's closer to the 420's numbers


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

The 05 GTO and 03/04 Cobras are nearly dead on equal in their "rated HP and Torque #'s. The Cobras can be modified to produce well over 500 flywheel HP with a few very simple changes in about 2hrs which allows them to run mid 11's. Most Cobra owners make these changes soon after purchase as they are simple and inexpensive. The power differences from that point are wildly different and comparisons pointless.


----------



## Duck916 (Nov 12, 2004)

I wouldn't call Car and Driver biased--they call them as they see 'em, and they'll go with a GM product where it makes sense. They prefer the Mustang--that's fine with me.

What I do question, however, is that their decision is pretty much based on the cars' exteriors. They acknowledged the superiority of the GTO's interior and power, and even the driving dynamics. Ultimately, the "gotta have it" factor driven by the Mustang's pretty exterior did the job.

Here's my question--At the end of next year, when there are about 24,000 GTOs on the road and 120,000 Mustangs (80,000 of which are V6s), which is gonna turn more heads?


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

Neither, really.


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

SDMF Jon said:


> Neither, really.


Unfortunate but true. Too many copies of one and styling too bland for the other.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

I don't know, mine is a stocker, yet I have people in just ordinary every day cars, even some in SS camaros and suck....pulling up to me and giving me a thumbs up!


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

79TA&04GTO said:


> I don't know, mine is a stocker, yet I have people in just ordinary every day cars, even some in SS camaros and suck....pulling up to me and giving me a thumbs up!



Last night, my wife and I were sitting getting ready to pull out of the Lowe's parking lot when a '04 Silverado drove past (wife driving) and the husband about broke his neck looking back at the car, he then proceeded to tell her to stop and back up. I waved, took the traction control off and gave him a little peep show.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I read the article on the train last night and was glad the magazine was not mine. I was also reminded why I dont subscribe to C&D but do subscribe to three other car magazines.

The article told me nothing. I read an article some years ago in a car magazine that exposed the myth to the numbers. Who cares which is .2 seconds faster on that day. Which is more driveable, which will be less fatigueing after a long trip, which is easier to drive, which would you rather have for a long period of time? I couldnt tell from the article. Could you tell from a five minute test drive? I cant get past yes or no in a five minute drive. That's what I thought the magazines were originally for.

As for the rarity, who cares, just enjoy what you have. I like looking at my Z28, I like looking at my Porsche and I like looking at my 68 Firebird. I also enjoy driving them. Wonder how C&D would rank them now. 68 - Gotta have 30 pts in 2004, 2 points in 1968, blah baah blah


----------

